
Is your VPN lying to you? - pentago
https://www.engadget.com/2017/07/28/is-your-vpn-lying-to-you/
======
mtgx
> Regarding the Hidemyass claim of "physical servers in 190+ countries,"
> RestorePrivacy's post countered saying if users believe that, "I have a
> bridge to sell you."

Why do people still use HideMyAss? It was found to be scammy and ineffective
multiple times over the past decade.

~~~
pentago
Not to mention Hola :D Anyway, I'm sad to have my VPN provider (VPNSecure)
mentioned somewhat badly.

